# Size of the loft



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

what is the minimum size of the loft for 3 pairs? Thank you in advance


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

According to the formula, each bird should have at least 2 square feet of floor space. So 6 birds, that would be about 3X4, but that really doesn't give them much room. There is less stress and sickness if the birds have more room. They will get along better too. Then if there are any babies born, there would be no room for them. Are you planning on flying your birds? Will they have an aviary to get outside and move around, and get fresh air and sunshine? It's really better to give more room if you can.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> According to the formula, each bird should have at least 2 square feet of floor space. So 6 birds, that would be about 3X4, but that really doesn't give them much room. There is less stress and sickness if the birds have more room. They will get along better too. Then if there are any babies born, there would be no room for them. Are you planning on flying your birds? Will they have an aviary to get outside and move around, and get fresh air and sunshine? It's really better to give more room if you can.


i already have a loft. its about 2x3. And i got 2 pairs but my another pair just layed eggs so i am planning to make my loft a lil bigger. And also my old pair that layed eggs always fighting with my new birds that i bought. They are about 6 weeks old so i just separated them. will they still be fighting if increase the size of the loft? The cock is so annoying he doesnt stop fighting and young birds doesnt fight back they just squeck. So what shopuld i Do?


----------



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

Are you tellinf you keep all pairs on a single floor??????!!!!!!!!!!
thats not a good idea. You need to make different partition in a single loft so that each pair has its own privacy and breeding space as we humans have.

I suggest the below type of loft for easy in keeping pairs and singles


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

i have more like a kit box thats divided in 3 different sections. how i can make old birds like my new young birds?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You won't in a small space like that. The older birds that have been there, see the space as theirs. That's normal. The new birds you added are intruders. If they don't have enough room to move around and get out of each others way, there will always be problems. That isn't enough room for 2 pairs plus babies. They need space to call their own. I wouldn't keep the younger ones in there. They are going to get hurt by the older birds. How much larger can you make the loft? Do you have pics?


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

you need a least a 6 by 6


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> You won't in a small space like that. The older birds that have been there, see the space as theirs. That's normal. The new birds you added are intruders. If they don't have enough room to move around and get out of each others way, there will always be problems. That isn't enough room for 2 pairs plus babies. They need space to call their own. I wouldn't keep the younger ones in there. They are going to get hurt by the older birds. How much larger can you make the loft? Do you have pics?


My younger birds are now separated. I put them on top section. I want to make my new loft about 4x3x3. I cant make it any bigger because i live in a community


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, you will still have trouble with 4X3 feet. I understand that sometimes someone can't put a bigger loft in the yard. What I don't understand, is trying to make live animals or birds fit into the space that they can have. You don't decide what you can have, then MAKE them fit. You can only have the number that WILL fit in a given space. If you just cannot give them more room, then you need to settle for fewer birds. You cannot MAKE them get along. It just isn't fair to the birds, nor is it a safe situation for the younger birds or babies. If your birds do not have enough room, they will be miserable and why would you want to do that to them? Is there no way that you can give them the room they need? Are you going to be flying them? And are you adding an aviary? Can you go 4X6?


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Well, you will still have trouble with 4X3 feet. I understand that sometimes someone can't put a bigger loft in the yard. What I don't understand, is trying to make live animals or birds fit into the space that they can have. You don't decide what you can have, then MAKE them fit. You can only have the number that WILL fit in a given space. If you just cannot give them more room, then you need to settle for fewer birds. You cannot MAKE them get along. It just isn't fair to the birds, nor is it a safe situation for the younger birds or babies. If your birds do not have enough room, they will be miserable and why would you want to do that to them? Is there no way that you can give them the room they need? Are you going to be flying them? And are you adding an aviary? Can you go 4X6?


yes i fly my pigeons twice a day. Ive seen people who keep 16 pigeons in a small kit box. If u dont believe me heres the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbjbUlkJLMU How they do that? My pigeons dont get along.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know they do keep rollers in a small kit box, but I think it is larger than 3X4. But don't think they have breeding pairs in there. They have box perches. And also, I think rollers have a different temperament than homers.

There is probably someone who does have a small space with homers in it that could tell you how they do it. All I know is that I have different breeds together, and no 6 of them would get along in a space that was 3X4 feet.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Jay3 you and others have told him about sizes-you tried. NOW let him learn on his own Ideas--the hard way.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

mmmm, did Lito's birds actually *live* in that small container? I sure hope not!!

And, talk about stress with all those screaming kids!! 

The smaller the space you try and keep your birds, Aslan, the more you are asking for trouble, especially with possible illnesses...not to mention, very unhappy stressed pigeons! 

Just my 2 cents...

Shi


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well if it is 3 by 3 you have built of the ground, could you make it lower and then build it taller and put perches instead of nest boxes. If you have more perches than you do birds they should be able to find thier own space.
Dave


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Again, I've always gone with 12 cubic ft. of air space, Per Pigeon, Inside of the loft.
3 pair, needs at least, a 4x4x8 ft. rectangle sized loft, with 3 sections.
Never had a problem since I've been doing this! 
3 feeders, and 3 waterers. Easy! 
The more space, the better!
This is working because, if I don't free fly the Pigeons for a week, or more, they can cope with each other a lot better than if they didn;t have the extra space, according to the Formula! 
My loft is pretty easy to build, and clean, and allows easy access to the Pigeons.
Confined Pigeons Need this ammount of space, so, why not supply it, even when you can free fly them also?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

asian1 - If you let your birds live out of the housing station, that is, the pigeons stay inside their housing only in the night free from climate factors and predators and they are free roaming during day time, you need atleast 1 sq. feet per pigeon. This 1 sq. feet per pigeon is the space for resting activity for the night and has nothing to do with breeding space.

For the number of pigeons shown in that youtube video, its still stuffed if they were to stay inside that for whole night.

Would you like to stay in your conference room all day with a crowd that when you stretch your arms, it kicks the other guys chin ? despite it is air conditioned and has 5 star food ? I would not


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

ND Cooper said:


> Again, I've always gone with 12 cubic ft. of air space, Per Pigeon, Inside of the loft.
> 3 pair, needs at least, a 4x4x8 ft. rectangle sized loft, with 3 sections.
> Never had a problem since I've been doing this!
> 3 feeders, and 3 waterers. Easy!
> ...


*
*


This is really a good point, as there will always be times when you won't be flying your birds for one reason or another. Why give them just enough room where they can tolerate each other only if they are let out to fly? It should be enough space for them as if they weren't being flown.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> asian1 - If you let your birds live out of the housing station, that is, the pigeons stay inside their housing only in the night free from climate factors and predators and they are free roaming during day time, you need atleast 1 sq. feet per pigeon. This 1 sq. feet per pigeon is the space for resting activity for the night and has nothing to do with breeding space.
> 
> For the number of pigeons shown in that youtube video, its still stuffed if they were to stay inside that for whole night.
> 
> Would you like to stay in your conference room all day with a crowd that when you stretch your arms, it kicks the other guys chin ? despite it is air conditioned and has 5 star food ? I would not



This was a great example Sreeshs. LOL.


----------

